# What Are You Reading?



## Tames D

Curious what everyone is reading. I finished Ronda Rousey's book 'My Fight/Your Fight'.
Currently reading 'No Easy Day'. It's about the Navy Seals pursuit and killing of Osama Bin Laden. Good read!


----------



## Flatfish

My 9yr old daughter is making me read the "Land of stories" books, but I am waiting on a stir-fry cookbook and Choi Hong Hi's 1965 TKD book to arrive in the mail.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Forks Over Knives - Alona Pulde M.D., Matthew Lederman M.D.
Life Application Study Bible NIV - Tyndale
The Opening of the Wisdom Eye - Dalai Lama


----------



## 23rdwave

Don Quixote - Miguel de Cervantes
Systema Manual - Konstantin Komarov
Let Every Breath - Vladimir Vasiliev and Scott Meredith
Strikes: Soul Meets Body - Vladimir Vasiliev and Scott Meredith

I hurt my heel Friday night and have been keeping it elevated while stuck in a chair. I finished SM and am halfway through LEB. I'll go back to Quixote for a while before tackling Strikes.

I practice yiquan and taiji but am curious about Systema. I like the training more than the applications, though I still don't know what they are doing.


----------



## ShawnP

LOL these forums and just started "KI - _A Practical Guide for Westerners" _by William Reed


----------



## Steve

The Winter King by Bernard Cornwell (which is AWESOME)
Why the Germans? Why the Jews? by Gotz Aly - reading this because my daughter bought it for one of her classes.
The Home Distiller's Workbook - Your guide to making Moonshine, Whisky, Vodka, Rum and so much more!  - by Jeff King (not that I've tried it yet, but I sure would like to some day!)


----------



## marques

Finished "Fight Like a Physicist: The Incredible Science Behind Martial Arts" a few days ago.
Good, but short. And against Chinese medicine...

PS: I always recommend reading at least one from Rory Miller.


----------



## Tames D

Steve said:


> The Winter King by Bernard Cornwell (which is AWESOME)
> Why the Germans? Why the Jews? by Gotz Aly - reading this because my daughter bought it for one of her classes.
> The Home Distiller's Workbook - Your guide to making Moonshine, Whisky, Vodka, Rum and so much more!  - by Jeff King (not that I've tried it yet, but I sure would like to some day!)


Moonshine Still


----------



## Buka

I was reading Centennial by Michener (for the fourth or fifth time) when the first 200 pages of a friend's novel arrived in the mail. Pretty good so far, about a hundred pages in. I think he's got a decent shot at getting it published. (so far, anyway) It's crime fiction and has some interesting characters. I'm taking notes that I will e-mail to him. One being that he is trying to show off his vocabulary, which can turn a reader off faster than cold soup. But other than that, pretty good.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

I'm reading this Chinese book "Reborn and Chase Girls". The main guy was shy in his previous life. After his death, he travels back in time and reborn, In his new life, he has 17 wifes, becomes the richest person on earth (even Bill Gates bought Window 98 from him). He even owns his star in the galaxy.

重生追美记_百度百科


----------



## talktalk

Last night I received the book Bruce lee fighting method . I will start again every things from basic though I have some basic movements and skills .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tames D

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I'm reading this Chinese book "Reborn and Chase Girls". The main guy was shy in his previous life. After his death, he travels back in time and reborn, In his new life, he has 17 wifes, becomes the richest person on earth (even Bill Gates bought Window 98 from him). He even owns his star in the galaxy.
> 
> 重生追美记_百度百科


I want to be like this guy


----------



## Tames D

talktalk said:


> Last night I received the book Bruce lee fighting method . I will start again every things from basic though I have some basic movements and skills .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have this book. You will love it.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I'm reading this Chinese book "Reborn and Chase Girls". The main guy was shy in his previous life. After his death, he travels back in time and reborn, In his new life, he has 17 wifes, becomes the richest person on earth (even Bill Gates bought Window 98 from him). He even owns his star in the galaxy.
> 
> 重生追美记_百度百科



It costs about $15 to buy the title to a star online. I'm more envious of someone who owns their own island in the Bahamas than a star, frankly.
Of course, the people who live on the planets circling that star will hopefully just laugh if you try to exercise that title, rather than bite our faces off or disintegrate out planet or something.


----------



## talktalk

Tames D said:


> I have this book. You will love it.



Minimum effort to overcome big impact . Every strikes and kicks inside there is simple just ppl make it to be complicated . This book is more completed compare to TAO of jeet kune do - that really needs a lot understanding 

The basic foundation is important .
Simple direct 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying Crane

Searching for the oldest stars, ancient relics from the early universe, by Anna Frebel


----------



## dancingalone

I am about to finish Fierce Patriot by Robert L. O'Connell.  It's a biography of General William T. Sherman, the scourge of the South and a leading figure in building the railroad system post-American Civil War.  Recommended.

Next up, Children of Earth and Sky by Guy Gavriel Kay.


----------



## Tames D

dancingalone said:


> I am about to finish Fierce Patriot by Robert L. O'Connell.  It's a biography of General William T. Sherman, the scourge of the South and a leading figure in building the railroad system post-American Civil War.  Recommended.
> 
> Next up, Children of Earth and Sky by Guy Gavriel Kay.


I might have take a look at Fierce Patriot.


----------



## Tames D

I read my high school senior yearbook last night 
I don't think I've opened it since graduation (1975). Trip down memory lane.


----------



## Buka

I've been reading FEMA manuals for the last two days. (for work) God, I want to tear my eyes out.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Buka said:


> I've been reading FEMA manuals for the last two days. (for work) God, I want to tear my eyes out.



I feel your pain, I had to read those for a job before.


----------



## Xue Sheng

The Blue Zones
9 Lessons for Living Longer
from the people who've lived the longest


----------



## stephlcurry

Reading Orange is the New Black and am unhappy that it doesn't line up with the series much at all.


----------



## Buka

stephlcurry said:


> Reading Orange is the New Black and am unhappy that it doesn't line up with the series much at all.



Welcome to MT, Stephicurry, nice to have you.


----------



## stephlcurry

Buka said:


> Welcome to MT, Stephicurry, nice to have you.


Thanks   I have been a lurker for a bit and am new to martial arts in general so just getting a feel for the place.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Mushin by Dr. Ernst Vaughn Arnold


----------



## _Simon_

Xue Sheng said:


> Mushin by Dr. Ernst Vaughn Arnold


Oh this looks awesome... will put it on my list!


----------



## Buka

My wife and I are fans of C.J. Box. He writes the Joe Pickett novels about a Fish and Game Warden in Wyoming. He also writes the "Highway" series which the recent Big Sky series on ABC is based.

He's written a Joe Picket novel every year since 2001. My wife and I read each one as it came out. But with the pandemic we had more free time than usual. She mentioned she wanted to read them again.

So I bought all twenty and we started over. It was so much fun. But, as I said, we had been reading one a year. Now, we were ripping through them. In doing so I caught something that was an inconsistency, and it had me puzzled. Didn't catch it the first time because it had been 13 years since two different books mentioned something.

So I looked up his agent, sent her an e-mail and asked it be passed on to Mister Box. That was about six weeks ago, I forgot all about it.

Today, I got an e-mail from C.J. Box. What a cool thing, what a nice guy to do that. In it he thanked me for the letter and for reading so diligently. He said I was correct about the error and it had been changed in subsequent printings of the novel. (well before I wrote him)

The fact that he would take the time to e-mail me back, and not through his agent, speaks volumes to me. What a cool thing, what a class act he is.


----------



## dvcochran

A white paper called: Analyst's take: Force.com application droves faster development and Kingdom Come by Tim LaHaye and Jerry B. Jenkins.

Yea, I am boring sometimes. 
​​


----------



## Instructor

Buka said:


> I've been reading FEMA manuals for the last two days. (for work) God, I want to tear my eyes out.


My work requires similar reading; at days end I usually close my eyes and fire up a good audio book. I just finished Dr. Sleep by Stephen King, great read and just the remedy from reading government babble all day.


----------



## Instructor

stephlcurry said:


> Thanks   I have been a lurker for a bit and am new to martial arts in general so just getting a feel for the place.


Welcome!


----------



## Steve

Instructor said:


> Welcome!


Unfortunately, he or she is long gone.  Last seen in 2017.


----------



## Instructor

Steve said:


> Unfortunately, he or she is long gone.  Last seen in 2017.


Ah well, wouldn't be the first time I didn't check a time stamp.


----------



## Steve

Instructor said:


> Ah well, wouldn't be the first time I didn't check a time stamp.


You and me both. I noticed only because I was going to post something similar, but noticed the time stamp.


----------



## Steve

Reading Black Smoke, African Americans and the United States of Barbecue by Adrian Miller.   Really cool book if you like to eat and are interested in learning a little.


----------

